# Times and Helvetica in Firefox not anti-aliased



## rockHardRideFre (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi,

I have FreeBSD 8.2 with Firefox 4. After I installed webfonts, urwfonts, and mozilla-fonts, and made sans-serif the default font in Firefox, most of web pages show with anti-aliased fonts, except those that have Times or Helvetica. The default font in Firefox Preferences is set to sans-serif, and the check box allowing web pages to use their own fonts is ticked, and I need this when I edit web pages.

The FreeBSD Handbook says 





> All fonts in X11 that are found in /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/ and ~/.fonts/ are automatically made available for anti-aliasing


 and Times is installed into /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/mozilla. I tried to declare this directory explicitly:


```
xset fp+ /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/mozilla
xset fp rehash
```

but this didn't change anything. Creating /usr/local/etc/fonts/local.conf and declaring the font path there didn't help either, and of course, that shouldn't be necessary, I just tried it if in case it helps. Can anyone tell me how I can make these two fonts (Times and Helvetica) anti-aliased?

Thanks.


----------

